# Rajouter musique sur ipod sans tout perdre



## loanrix (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Donc voilà, j'ai un ami qui n'a pas d'ordi ( et oui ça existe encore  ) et qui aimerais que je lui rajoute 2 cd sur son ipod !
Sauf que J'ai pas envie de mettre ses 4 go de musique sur mon itunes juste pour lui rajouter 2 cd et il veut garder les morceaux qui sont déjà sur son ipod !

Donc voilà, je viens demander votre aide pour voir si il y a un programme qui pourrait lui rajouter ses 2 nouveaux cd sans qu'il ne perde toute la musique de son ipod ?

Merci d'avance

Loanrix

ps: il ne veut pas acheter d'ordi !


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2009)

avec Senuti peut-être. Avec Yamipod sûrement selon les photos d'écran du site.

Ceci dit, il a des amis bien sympa votre ami. Ils lui prêtent à chaque fois leur ordi pour mettre à jour son iPod ? Il a fait comment pour numériser et copier tous ses CD ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2009)

Si il est en synchro manuel pas de soucis, n'importe quel ordi pourra lui rajouter des musiques sans effacer les précédentes.


----------



## o0mars0o (16 Juillet 2009)

si le ipod est en version 3.0 ou quil est jailbrreak et que ta pris loption copier coller tu devrait pouvoir glisser les musique que tu veut lui rajouter par itune sans avoir a faire une syncronisation globale.sinon nimporte kelle programme qui te permet de gerer ton disk de ipod devrait marcher je croit bien .
jespere que sa taide.


----------



## loanrix (17 Juillet 2009)

Ok je vais cherché ça ! 
Senuti c'est que pour prendre la musique et yamipod me dit que j'ai une version de itunes trop récente alors ça pourrait créer des bugs. 
Et quand je le branche et que je met synchronisé ma musique ... il me met que tout ce qui a sur l'ipod va être effacé !?


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2009)

o0mars0o a dit:


> si le ipod est en version 3.0 ou quil est jailbrreak et que ta pris loption copier coller tu devrait pouvoir glisser les musique que tu veut lui rajouter par itune sans avoir a faire une syncronisation globale.sinon nimporte kelle programme qui te permet de gerer ton disk de ipod devrait marcher je croit bien .
> jespere que sa taide.



Inutile de JailBreacker quoi que ce soit!

Comme dit par Gwen, il suffit que l'iPhone ou iPOD soit configuré pour une synchro manuelle via iTunes! et avec n'importe quel ordi, il suffit alors de glisser les titres souhaités vers l'icone de l'iPod ou iPhone apparaissant dans iTunes.

Et pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'ordi, il est vivement conseillé de faire ce choix.


----------

